# Refurbishing my fireplace



## lngtrm1 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a large fireplace that we use regularly.  I just cleaned the firebox and realized that all of the brick on the bottom was/is painted black. The black is gone in the area that is the center of any fires. Is there a paint available to redo this finish? Somehow after all these years most of it has still held up well.

My second question is the gas starter pipe. It looks like it was made by combining two starter pipes together (it's 36 inches long). Unfortunately this leaves a big flame gap in the center as gas holes (ports?) aren't drilled out to the ends. Can I drill some additional holes? 

Thanks for any help, 

Mark


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 17, 2009)

You can repaint the bricks with one of the Stove Bright Hi-Temp paints, but it's probably gonna burn off again...

Sounds like you have what's known as a "log-lighter" in your fireplace. It allows you to use gas to get the firewood ignited...
You can drill more holes in the pipe, if you want. Drill them the same size as those that are in there...

HTH


----------



## lngtrm1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks, is this the best paint to use for the screen also or is it just better to leave it "natural"?

I appreciate the help.


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks, is this the best paint to use for the screen also or is it just better to leave it "natural"?

It's a Hi-Temp paint. It's good for pretty harsh environments - we paint the burners & fireboxes of gas units all thie time with the Stove Bright product. It's good for the outside of wood & pellet stoves, as well...
Not sure what screen you're referring to...If you mean the firescreen curtains on the fireplace, it'll work...
Your call as to what looks best...


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jun 17, 2009)

i wouldn't modify the gas lighter, if you have to ask, you dont know enough to modify

stove bright paint will work, clean well first with degreaser, i use windex usually, but paint prep from stove bright works best..


----------

